# Tropica Aquarium Soil!



## GHNelson (1 Mar 2016)

Hi Crew
Can anyone tell me what colour this substrate is?
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

It's almost black, if you have a look at my new journal linked in my sig you can see it in my setup pics.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Mar 2016)

Wisey
Thank you.....may mix it With another substrate...so needs to be blackish!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

I guess it is very dark brown, but looks almost black to my eyes. In some of the later pics with the tank flooded and lights on 100% it looks more brown, but I think that is just the picture exposure on the iPhone.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Mar 2016)

No problem!
Just that l was looking for small grain to mix with black Colombo flora base small grain!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

If you want me to post you a wee zip lock bag with a sample so you can compare before you take the plunge and buy, just PM me your address.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Mar 2016)

Hi Wisey
That's very generous and honorable!
I wouldn't put you to all that hassle/bother/inconvenience!
Thanks for the offer!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

I've taken plenty from this forum in the way of knowledge, more than happy to give back


----------



## GHNelson (1 Mar 2016)

Okay Wisey
You have twisted my arm



Excellent. ....l will message you!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

Haha, no worries, you are welcome.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (1 Mar 2016)

I've used the Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder. I would say it's not really black, but it is a pretty dark brown. The grain size is about 1.5mm, give or take - very pleasing particularly in a small tank for scale.


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Mar 2016)

Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> I've used the Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder. I would say it's not really black, but it is a pretty dark brown. The grain size is about 1.5mm, give or take - very pleasing particularly in a small tank for scale.



This.

Also, from my limited experience with plants, its been very good; plants I had only established for 2 weeks, I was surprised to find had rooted quite strongly already


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

Well, it is ready for the post. I'm glad I am not sending this internationally, I don't want to think what customs would make of little plastic bags filled with brown stuff!


----------



## GHNelson (1 Mar 2016)

...Very good! 
Know what you mean!


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

hogan53 said:


> ...Very good!
> Know what you mean!



It would bring a new meaning to "Dutch style" in the Aquascaping world


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (1 Mar 2016)

Wisey said:


> I don't want to think what customs would make of little plastic bags filled with brown stuff!


----------



## dan4x4 (1 Mar 2016)

Mine is brown, like tan leather colour.


----------



## Wisey (2 Mar 2016)

It's in the post Hoggie, first class, but this is Aberdeen, so you might get it tomorrow, but could be Friday. This is Royal Mail we are talking about after all


----------



## GHNelson (2 Mar 2016)

Hi 
Thank you!
Most delayed mail is due to inappropriate packaging or wrong postage or even  a incorrect address!
If it doesn't come by Friday l will donate £2.00 to the ukaps forum! 
Have faith 
Cheers hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (6 Mar 2016)

Well the packet never came so I have to be humble and eat my words
That's the first time that Royal Mail have let me down!
Will donate £2.00 as promised
hoggie


----------



## Wisey (8 Mar 2016)

That's really disappointing, I take it that it's still not arrived? I've been away for a long weekend so not been on the forums since Friday. It was just a tiny ziplock bag with some soil, it wasn't heavy and certainly wasn't over sized and even so it should still be delivered and they would try and sting you for extra postage on delivery. It was so light you can't imagine anyone would think it worth stealing.

I hope it's not been passed on to the drug squad,  2AM and they put your door in and storm the house thinking the soil s something else!


----------



## alto (8 Mar 2016)

Wisey said:


> not been passed on to the drug squad, 2AM and they put your door in and storm the house


worse ... think biowarfare 
(re soil base)

fortunately it's most likely just been dropped & forgotten


----------



## GHNelson (9 Mar 2016)

Hi
No drug squad at the door yet
Received the package  Tuesday  ..was a  tad busy  yesterday...it slipped my mind to let you know. ..sorry about that!
The substrate is very small in size .....the colour is okay though!
Thanks for sending again!



Cheers hoggie


----------



## Wisey (9 Mar 2016)

Glad it made it eventually


----------



## Mick.Dk (9 Mar 2016)

Just to clarify; the Tropica soil come in two sizes - a "standard" and a "powder" (you guess which is smaller   )


----------



## Wisey (9 Mar 2016)

Mick.Dk said:


> Just to clarify; the Tropica soil come in two sizes - a "standard" and a "powder" (you guess which is smaller   )



That's a good point, so I should clarify that the grain size I sent you was the Standard, not the smaller powder. I guess it could have got smashed up smaller in the post though... I have no idea how the grain size compares to ADA as I have never used it.


----------



## dan4x4 (9 Mar 2016)

the tropica aquarium soil i had was in various size bits, dry in consistency bits ranging from 1ml to 4ml 

I had recently changed over to wasted method, using john innes number 3.

my tropica aquarium (i used their ferts too) and also glut, found balance using 1ml of premium and specialised ferts everyday, 2 week water change 55 litre tank.

however some of the plants still struggled and i didn't like the idea of using glut. I thought over and over again about pressurised co2 but thought to go walstad in the end.

I'm on my 6th day, so too early to judge yet but hopefully it'll work, definitely worth considering!


----------

